# Photographing Black Havs



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay, this may not be a "fun" photo assignment initially, but I think there are many of us out there with black Havs that are challenged when we take their pics. We want them to have as much facial expression as their lighter counterparts, but it's hard seeing their dark eyes amongst that dark hair.

If you have great tips, experience you'd like to share, links with more helpful advice, then please share them here so others can benefit. 

I'll start with what I do when I photograph Ricky. First of all, most pics are better when taken outdoors, but I still snap away in the house, but have to take more photos and fiddle around with them more when I upload them to my computer. I use Irfan View and will click on 'Enhance Colors' then adjust the lighting and make the image a bit lighter. It lightens up everything around Ricky, but I try not to do it too much, just enough so we can see his eyes and different tones.

The first photo here was taken Jan. 2007 when Ricky was 6 mths. old and it shows all the lighter highlights in his hair (I'm sad that the caramel was lost after his first cut). The only one here that was taken outdoors doesn't quite show his eyes, but you can still see the subtle differences of black in his coat and on his face. You can still 'sense' Ricky is there and not a black blob that so often happens. lol 

I dont' have a fancy camera by a long shot, but I'm sure that helps tremendously too. Still, you can play around with your photo/uploading program and see what works best to bring out the character of your Hav in spite of being so dark. Show us and explain to us what has worked for you! Or....... what hasn't worked at all ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My best tip is to get my DH to take the picture.ound: But I love the chance to show off my favorite pictures of my black beauty.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, I'm glad you started this thread! Kubrick isn't too dark in the face, so he can be easy to photograph, but his black mask sometimes will give me a hard time. This is a picture I took recently of Kimberly's Hillary:










I think the most advice I can give when shooting darker dogs is to get up close using the zoom feature. The further away you are the more fuzzy everything is, even if you're in focus. Also, do your best to take all the hair away from the eyes, be it in a topknot or using your hand to smooth it back before taking that shot. If you can't see the eyes, things tend to get lost in the mix, if that makes sense.

As for action shots, really you just need to take as many pictures as you possibly can hoping that at least one will be good. Again, eyes make it much easier to see what is going on in an action shot. Also, a good profile shot with a LIGHT background (don't shoot against a dark backdrop) can sometimes make it easy to see where the head/nose is so the dog doesn't look like a blob of black. Like this one of Benji (though I would say that if I were taking this picture of JUST Benji, I would have zoomed in closer and I would have preferred for the background to be lighter, rather than the dark wood - Linconl's white helped bring out Benji's face, can you tell?):










Of course, having a good camera makes things 100x easier. And, as you all know, I'm not an expert by any means so take everything I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll be anxious to hear everyone's advice! 

I try for the best natural light possible. My hardwood floors are horrible for getting good pictures of Rudy unless there is a lot of light coming in. I agree Lina, the camera makes a big difference.

Here's Rudy before/after his first puppy cut.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great thread idea, Marj! I know that I have ZILLIONS more photos of Lincoln than Scout. It is darn hard to get good ones of a black dog!

I also lighten my photos of Scout, and then sharpen them to compensate a little. It seems to help. Outdoor sun is better than indoor. Still, it is a challenge!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I love all these Dark Beauties having their day in the spot light. I agree that natural light is the best and I know my DH often lightens the photos in Photo shop when he sizes them. My personal favorite advise is...if the action is clear enough if doesn't matter if you can actually see them.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

OOO I LOVE THIS THREAD! I must go take pictures!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

if you have an adjustable camera and even most point & shoots will let you play with the flash settings, you can lower the output so as not to blow the highlights of the photo.

if you can, get a copy of the photoshop software, elements, i think is the basic one and that allows for lots of room to play.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Marj, great thread. Carolina, thanks for the tips. I NEED to get that camera. It is so hard to get Benji's pictures. The picure is just awesome. One can feel the motion and emotion of the subjects. Great!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I'm very new to this, so I will appreciate all your advice! My camera only loves the outdoors, but I haven't captured a great shot of Indie yet. Here's the latest attempts. No eyes in any of them!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous shots of everyone's black beauties. Since I did have a wonderful little black and white until he went back to the breeder  (missing one of his jewels and was to have been a show pup) here's my wonderful Charlie. We still miss him.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tucker (Oliver's brother) is black and Comet is some black so from practicing I've found----Even when you are outside, use a filler light by using the flash. 
Never take shots at high noon as the shadows will be downward and not help illuminate the subject.
When using the flash indoors, make sure you have plenty of "other" light as well and never take a head-on shot as it will cause the red-eye thing.
Practice, practice, practice!!! 
PS-Light colors cream and white are hard as well......but all havs are beautiful no matter what!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

the key to photographing any dark object is too add exposure or 'fool' the light meter.

you would need to check your camera manual for how to do that on your camera.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish I had Sally, Carolina or Missy's camera...but here is my attempt to capture my Benji.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima Benji is adorable!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, I like it! Benji is so handsome!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love all these little black beauties. A friend of mine gets great pictures of her black pet by putting a white or pale yellow sheet over a chair. She says that is the only way for her to get a good one for his baby book since the outside ones just look like a black ball.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Dale another great idea


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> I love all these little black beauties. A friend of mine gets great pictures of her black pet by putting a white or pale yellow sheet over a chair. She says that is the only way for her to get a good one for his baby book since the outside ones just look like a black ball.


This works great, if you can get the subject to sit in the chair :biggrin1:
Cooper won't stay anywhere that I put him. Unless it's in front of his food bowl. And that's only for about 1.5 mins while he swallows his food down.

Outside doesn't work well, because he's go, go, go. Not playing, as much as sniffing the ground for critters.
Inside, of course lighting is an issue. Once in awhile I can get a shot of him if he's got his tongue out (I can focus on the tongue) Or if he has a toy that I can focus some on.
I think this is why I've enjoyed Bodie so much. He's sooo easy to photograph. Cooper, being black and Daisy with the yucky tear stains. They don't get much photo time.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Tritis, I don't think you need pointers -- what wonderful pictures of a darling face


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I just can't get over how much these black faces look alike! If I didn't know better I'd guess you all had been to my house and taken pix of Tori! ound:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

marj, i hope you don't mind but i played with one of your photos in photoshop.

joe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow that's great Joe. Pop Havanese Art. I love the red background.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I LOVE the pictures of all the black handsome guys and pretty girls. 

Sally and Carolina, thanks for the compliments on Benji. I think I will go wild taking pictures when I get THE camera. :biggrin1:


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy -

I love the party boat lake photo - which lake were you on? Each summer, we head up to Island Falls, Maine and stay in a log cabin on Pleasant Lake. I have already purchased Zippy's life jacket, and can't wait to take his picture wearing that thing, either from in the boat or on the dock.

- Holli


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Holli, we were on Sebago Lake. It was an experience. Cash of course liked everything about it-- Jasper would rather have stayed home. Typical of my two-- they are black and white--LOL. The vacation was not great-- but we loved the pontoon boat-- a little overkill for me, my DH and the two boys. LOL


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I gave Indie a bath, and tried again to get some photos of her with better luck!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My oh my, Indie is very pretty and elegant looking!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh.... I somehow missed this thread! I love all your black havs!!

I've only had my hav-baby, Roxie, six weeks... but I've taken a ton of pictures  The best ones I've gotten were when I remembered to adjust the exposure, to fill the frame with my lovely pup, and when I've gotten some "light" in her eyes. Here's one of my favorites.... I think it captured her personality (a bit mischevious!)


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I love the picture of Hillary. 
Indie has similar markings and coat-maybe she'll look almost that good as she matures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joe, that is too cool, what you did with Ricky's photo! 

Indie is adorable, Joelle, and the pics really show her features. Good job to Missy as well with Cash's pic. What a cute photo of Roxie, Ann! I love the look in her eyes too.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Just bumping this thread up with a new picture of my black hav... 
I really liked how this one showed the reddish/brown color around her nose and mouth.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*it looks like a painting...*

the background is so soft, it looks like a painting of her!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photo Ann. Roxie is looking very grown up!

I have been able to photograph a black hav. Outside seems to work the best. The hard part for me is the black hav next to the white hav without washing one out!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Great photo Ann. Roxie is looking very grown up!
> 
> *I have been able to photograph a black hav. Outside seems to work the best. The hard part for me is the black hav next to the white hav without washing one out!*


Melissa (or other photo experts out there) do you have any advice for us regarding photographing our black and white havs together? :biggrin1:


----------

